# Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?



## zandermouse (1. Juli 2009)

In Panama ist es gelungen einen 400 lbs schweren Black Marlin mit einer Spinnausrüstung, bestehend aus einer Jigging-Rute OTI Ocean Xtreme model 3101 5'.6"
und einer nagelneuen Shimano Stella 20000 zu fangen ! Der Drill dauerte gerade mal
23 Minuten. Der Köder war wieder einmal ein lebender Skipjacktuhn. 












Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## rauber83 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

sauber. schoen der circle hook im maulwinkel soll solls sein!!! da geht schon einiges wenn man sein gerät kennt und ein guter kapitän am steuer ist:q:q


----------



## senner (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

das obere bild ist ja der absolute hammer! :k


----------



## Flatfischer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Boah, was für ein Angler! Nach den Fotos hat der es sogar noch geschafft, sich im Drill komplett umzuziehen!  Oder warum hat er bei der Landung plötzlich ein blaues Sweatshirt an...? |kopfkrat     Make it or fake it....

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## MefoProf (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Irgendwie sieht der Fisch ziemlich tot aus, wie er da so am Boot hängt |bigeyes|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Boah, was für ein Angler! Nach den Fotos hat der es sogar noch geschafft, sich im Drill komplett umzuziehen! Oder warum hat er bei der Landung plötzlich ein blaues Sweatshirt an...? |kopfkrat


 
Auf dem ersten sieht man doch dass blaue Sweatshirt durchscheinen, der hat sich beim Drill nur die Jacke ausgezogen#t

Aber geiles Bild!:k


----------



## Esoxfan (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten sieht man doch dass blaue Sweatshirt durchscheinen, der hat sich beim Drill nur die Jacke ausgezogen#t
> 
> Aber geiles Bild!:k





Denke ich auch wobei die Rute und Rolle auch genau die gleichen sind und man das blaube schimmern sieht. 
Aber ein Traum Fisch und Traum Bilder :g so solls sein |supergri.
Nu will ich auch *sabber*. |wavey:


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Das eingefallene Auge hat sich der Marlin wahrscheinlich vorher schminken lassen :-(


----------



## Feeder-Freak (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Was auch sehr genial ist, sind die Mützen|supergri.
Oben eine mit Nackenschutz und unten ne normale Mütze, hmm??? Was ist daran falsch#c??

Und der, kann durch Licht kommen, Marlin ist unten irgendwie kein Black Marlin mehr oder??


----------



## Fabi-21 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

allein am fisch erkennt man das schlecht gefakte bild!!!!!!!


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Der ist doch nicht tot, das ist halt der Augendrehreflex eines Fisches. Ich find des schauts sogar sehr gut aus.


----------



## MefoProf (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Und der, kann durch Licht kommen, Marlin ist unten irgendwie kein Black Marlin mehr oder??



Könnte auch ein Tippfehler sein. Denn hier handelt es sich  definitiv um einen White Marlin und nicht um einen Black Marlin. :q


----------



## Jemir (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Und der, kann durch Licht kommen, Marlin ist unten irgendwie kein Black Marlin mehr oder??


 
Wenn Du den Fall des Schattens beim Angler siehst, sollte der Fisch eigendlich bestens ausgeleuchtet sein....

Aber trotzden geiles Bild :l


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



Fabi-21 schrieb:


> allein am fisch erkennt man das schlecht gefakte bild!!!!!!!


 
Woran genau?|kopfkrat


----------



## rauber83 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Könnte auch ein Tippfehler sein. Denn hier handelt es sich  definitiv um einen White Marlin und nicht um einen Black Marlin. :q



hey sorry aber bitte schau dir nochmal deine fischbuecher zuhause im schrank an, weil bei solchen kommentaren solltest du beim meerforellenangeln bleiben. ich geb ja auch net meinen senf bei mir unbekannten angelarten dazu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also mal so grundsätzlich für dich: White Marlin: runder anfang der rückenflosse, blue marlin spitze flosse. also ganz simple..... auch für laien zu verstehen. für nen blue marlin spricht das lange schwert.... warum werden alle berichte hier angezweifelt? ich suggerier mal ganz einfach neid !!!!! der angler hat auch nen harness beim zweiten bild an aber den gleichen belt von fish striker oder so, also hat er sich irgendwie umgezogen, und da es sich ja nicht im irgendeinen igfa weltrekord handelt, ist es ja eigentlich vollkommen egal, ob jemand die rute zwischenzeitlich gehalten hat, oder ob es mehrere leute beim drill waren. im grunde bleibt ja sowieso die leistung des kaptiäns unterbeleuchtet. der angler bekommt zwar die anerkennung, bei schweren drills ist es aber meistens die crew die den unterschied macht :q super fang :vik:


----------



## Gloin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Mal ne Frage an die BG-Experten:

Auf dem zweiten Bild hält der Mate ein Messer in der Hand, ich vermute mal um einen leader-cut release zu machen. Warum wird in so einer Situation nicht der Haken entfernt/durchgekniffen, um den Fisch ohne "piercing" wieder schwimmen zu lassen?


----------



## MefoProf (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



rauber83 schrieb:


> hey sorry aber bitte schau dir nochmal deine fischbuecher zuhause im schrank an, weil bei solchen kommentaren solltest du beim meerforellenangeln bleiben. ich geb ja auch net meinen senf bei mir unbekannten angelarten dazu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> also mal so grundsätzlich für dich: White Marlin: runder anfang der rückenflosse, blue marlin spitze flosse. also ganz simple..... auch für laien zu verstehen. für nen blue marlin spricht das lange schwert.... warum werden alle berichte hier angezweifelt? ich suggerier mal ganz einfach neid !!!!! der angler hat auch nen harness beim zweiten bild an aber den gleichen belt von fish striker oder so, also hat er sich irgendwie umgezogen, und da es sich ja nicht im irgendeinen igfa weltrekord handelt, ist es ja eigentlich vollkommen egal, ob jemand die rute zwischenzeitlich gehalten hat, oder ob es mehrere leute beim drill waren. im grunde bleibt ja sowieso die leistung des kaptiäns unterbeleuchtet. der angler bekommt zwar die anerkennung, bei schweren drills ist es aber meistens die crew die den unterschied macht :q super fang :vik:



Moin,

immer schön locker bleiben! Mein Kommentar hat nix, aber auch gar nix mit Neid oder schlechten Fischbüchern zu tun. 

Auch wenn du es jetzt vielleicht nicht hören magst, aber ich habe diese Form der Angelei schon betrieben und war auch einige Male Zeuge, wie Marline gefangen wurden. 

Nach meinen Erlebnisse im Big Game Bereich, bin ich jedoch zu der Überzeugung gekommen, daß diese Art des Fischens nichts für mich ist. Deshalb bin ich auch in keinster Weise neidisch auf den Fang und bleibe lieber bei Mefo, Dorsch und so.

Wenn der Fisch in deinen Augen wie ein frisch gefangener Marlin ausschaut ist das ok. In meinen Augen baumelt da eine schon etwas ältere Leiche. #d

Gruß aus DK


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

@Zandermousse 

Danke fürs Einstellen, tolle Bilder.


----------



## WaveLord (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



seele schrieb:


> Der ist doch nicht tot, das ist halt der Augendrehreflex eines Fisches. Ich find des schauts sogar sehr gut aus.



|good:

Stimmt.. Sieht man ja wohl oft genug wenn man nen Fisch ans Boot drillt..

Ich find die Bilder toll...:ldanke das Du uns daran teilhaben lässt..
Genau wegen solchen Bildern schau ich öfter mal hier rein..

Und irgendwie verstehe ich den Grund nicht warum die Echtheit der Bilder hier so angezweifelt wird...
Kann das mal jemand erklären...??? #c

Liebe Grüße


----------



## zandermouse (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

@ Pikepauly

Danke für die Blumen !#h

@all

Meine Intension als Themenstarter war eigendlich die Faszination für die Idee einen Marlin mit einer Spinnausrüstung zu fangen. Das war auch die Intension
der Angler auf den Bildern.  Und denen sind dabei so einige Ruten zu Bruch gegangen. Offensichtlich ist jedoch die Kombo Ocean Xtreme model 3101 5'.6" jigging Rute mit Shimano Stella dazu geeignet, einen 200 kg Fisch auszudrillen. 

Es ist immer wieder interessant zu beobachten, was alles so diskutiert werden kann.... wenn da nur zwei Bilder sind
und andere Informationen fehlen.  

Mein Deutschlehrer pflegte manchmal zu sagen:
"Thema verfehlt, 5, setzen !"|supergri

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

zandermouse


----------



## schadstoff (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

hier wenn noch wer mehr als 2 Bilder sehen möchte....


http://www.sportfishingasia.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1339


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



			
				zandermouse;2549364
Es ist immer wieder interessant zu beobachten schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, mir reichen die Info´s die Ich "EIGENSCHAFTEN" der beiden Bilder sehe...Und die Info das der Drill nur an die 20 min gedauert haben soll....
> 
> Die Aufnahmen der Bilder haben einen Zeitlichen Unterschied von 1h:25 Min ... Und die Kamera ist EIN UND DIE SELBE ...
> 
> Bild 1 ... Sieht mir nicht wie sein "blaues Shirt" aus, eher wie nen Gurt oder so ... Liegt ja über dem Bund der Jacke wenn man mal genauer hinsieht...Wenn Ich mich nich gar vergucke, ist die Jacke sogar im Hosenbund verschwunden ...


----------



## senner (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

auf der angegebenen website steht " 2 Black Marlin in one day or less than one hour, what a day"

also ZWEI fische |rolleyes


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Jo auf der SEITE, die wurde aber im Eröffnungtrööt nicht erwähnt... Mein Post bezog sich auf den Eröffnungtrööt...die Seite wurde gelinkt als Ick am schreiben war ...


----------



## WaveLord (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Zwei Fische von zwei Anglern...endlich fällts mal jemandem auf.

Wenn Toxic sich die anderen Fotos angesehen hätte, wär er da auch selbst drauf gekommen...:m

Ich glaub auch nicht das Zandermouse, von der ich schon viele tolle Fotos und nen Hammer Bericht gesehen habe, hier unbedingt gefälschte Fotos rein stellen muss..

Freut euch doch einfach darüber...


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Wenn Toxic sich die anderen Fotos angesehen hätte, wär er da auch selbst drauf gekommen...:m
> 
> ...


 


Moment, lesen ! ! ! ... die anderen bilder hab ich erst gesehen als mein Post raus war #6

Also sachte....


----------



## WaveLord (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Moment, lesen ! ! ! ... die anderen bilder hab ich erst gesehen als mein Post raus war #6
> 
> Also sachte....



Genau wie bei mir jetzt...
Mein Internet ist heute zum :v

War ja auch nicht bös gemeint...#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



WaveLord schrieb:


> War ja auch nicht bös gemeint...#6


 

#6 alles Tutti ...


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

OT & Ironie an: Willkommen im Informations Zeitalter in Deutschland, Jedes Bild und jedes Wort wird auf die Wagschale gelegt. Glaube niemanden, vorallem nicht die Selbst! OT & Ironie aus

Klasse Bilder!


Wie Funkktioniert den eigentlich die Spinntechnik auf Marlin so? 

Wird geworfen? Das stelle ich mir alls riesen Kraftakt vor, dagegen ist Welsspinnen nix.

Wie Wird denn der Köder geführt.

Und vorallem Wie Kommen die Bisse?

grrüße Markus


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> hier wenn noch wer mehr als 2 Bilder sehen möchte....
> 
> 
> http://www.sportfishingasia.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1339




geniale Fotos !!!! #6
schade das hier manches immer so zerlabert werden muß ... |uhoh:


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Geil.

Der war aber auch nicht schlecht:

Sailfish mit 3000er Rolle und 10lb Schnur.


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Schöne Bilder
allerdings ist mir unklar warum man einen lebenden Thun mit einer Stella auf Marlin schleppt .:q 

Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



Gloin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die BG-Experten:
> 
> Auf dem zweiten Bild hält der Mate ein Messer in der Hand, ich vermute mal um einen leader-cut release zu machen. Warum wird in so einer Situation nicht der Haken entfernt/durchgekniffen, um den Fisch ohne "piercing" wieder schwimmen zu lassen?


 
Ganz einfach wenn man einen 400lbs Marlin in 23 Minuten ans Boot wuchtet#d ists lebensgefährlich den Hacken zu entfernen .
Gruß Andreas#h#h


----------



## saily (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> immer schön locker bleiben! Mein Kommentar hat nix, aber auch gar nix mit Neid oder schlechten Fischbüchern zu tun.
> 
> ...


----------



## rauber83 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

und wenn wir beim thema stationärrollen sind.... hier ein link zu nem yft von über 300 lbs gefangen mit der spheros |uhoh:|uhoh: 

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/m...ussion/127015-cow-rock-friday-11-21-08-a.html

im nachhinein hatte der junge absolut glück aber ich finds toll dass auch ne unkonventionelle montage von ner stationär auf einer multirollen beringten rute und zudem ne stationärrolle aus einem sehr unterem preissegment auch zu aussergewoehnlichem faehig ist#6


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Hi
Erstmal, echt geile Bilder.
Aber mir fehlt irgentwie der Sinn hinter den Ganzen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Zielfisch mit der Ausrüstung beangelt werden, die dafür vorgesehen ist und mit der ich den Fisch in einer angemessenen Zeit sicher ans Boot bringen kann, alles andere ist verantwortungslos!
In diesen Berichten steht nämlich nie, wieviele Fische mit einen Haken im Maul und 100erten Meter Geflecht longline released durchs Meer schwimmen. Marlin am Jiggingtackel ist ok, wenn er zufällig beißt, so wie der Sail oder der dicke YFT in den Vorpostings, aber gezielt, das ist wie Karpfenfischen mit der Stippe, auf jeden Gefangenen kommen Etliche die abreissen.
Aber ist nur meine Meinung, jeder, wie er meint.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Fabi-21 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Woran genau?|kopfkrat


 
am fisch, wie das wasser spritz oder oben hat er eine mütze mit nackenschutz, unten ohne, braune weste dann plötzlich blaues t-shirt, 2 verschieden gurte hat er um geschnallt, das eingefallene auge....

sind das genug hinweise?? kannst ja jetzt selber "such den fehler" spielen...


----------



## rauber83 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



Fabi-21 schrieb:


> am fisch, wie das wasser spritz oder oben hat er eine mütze mit nackenschutz, unten ohne, braune weste dann plötzlich blaues t-shirt, 2 verschieden gurte hat er um geschnallt, das eingefallene auge....
> 
> sind das genug hinweise?? kannst ja jetzt selber "such den fehler" spielen...


 
naja wie gesagt darf er im drill nicht sein hemd und mütze wechseln? ausserdem ist es der selbe tsunami gurt mit klettband, das es überall bei wal mart gibt....


----------



## zandermouse (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*

Der Sinn dieser ganzen Aktion kann aus meiner Sicht
nur ein Belastungstest für das eingesetzte Tackle sein.

Da der Drill nur 23 Minuten gedauert hat, müsste
die Sache auch für die Pseudomoralisten und Petafrauen
unter Euch in Ordnung gehen. Also hoffen wir 'mal, dass
uns diese Leute, von nun an, in diesem Thread verschonen.

Mich interessiert dieser Belastungstest aus folgendem Grunde:
Für die Philippinen habe ich diesmal 4 Ruten mit Multirollen
und 3 Ruten mit 2 Stationärollen mitwuchten müssen. Ich möchte
einmal ein Mehrforellenangler sehen, der bei tropischer Hitze
fast 50 kg Takle durch die Gegend wuchtet. Ich habe das gemacht,
aber zum letzten Mal. Auf den Philippinen kommt der Fang eines Fisches
jenseits der 200 kg einem Lottogewinn gleich. 
Wenn man also mit 2 Jiggingruten und 2 Stellas die ganze Fischerei
dort abdecken kann, dann ist das schon eine kleine Revolution für einen alleinreisenden Angler.
Wer dann noch eine Popperrute im Gepäck hat, ist rund um
sorglos. :q      

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## MefoProf (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hi
> Erstmal, echt geile Bilder.
> Aber mir fehlt irgentwie der Sinn hinter den Ganzen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Zielfisch mit der Ausrüstung beangelt werden, die dafür vorgesehen ist und mit der ich den Fisch in einer angemessenen Zeit sicher ans Boot bringen kann, alles andere ist verantwortungslos!
> In diesen Berichten steht nämlich nie, wieviele Fische mit einen Haken im Maul und 100erten Meter Geflecht longline released durchs Meer schwimmen. Marlin am Jiggingtackel ist ok, wenn er zufällig beißt, so wie der Sail oder der dicke YFT in den Vorpostings, aber gezielt, das ist wie Karpfenfischen mit der Stippe, auf jeden Gefangenen kommen Etliche die abreissen.
> ...



Moin,

das sehe ich genauso. Irgendwann wird man auch mit unterdimensioniertem Gerät einen eigentlich viel zu großen Fisch landen. Denn früher oder später wird man zwangsläufig einen Fisch erwischen, der krank, geschwächt oder einfach nur zu dämlich ist. 

In meinen Augen ist so ein Unterfangen daher reine Profilierungssucht oder Marketing.

Was sollen wir denn jetzt mit den Erkenntnissen dieses Versuches anfangen? 
Daß sich auch sehr große Fische mit viel Glück und einer "Spinausrüstung", die eigentlich jeder von uns im Schrank stehen hat, fangen lassen, war ja schon vorher bekannt. 

Soweit mein Beitrag zum Inhaltlichen Teil dieses Threads. Auf das Thema Blau oder weiß will ich nicht mehr eingehen. Wer es nicht verstehen will, läßt es eben bleiben 

#h


----------



## rauber83 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das sehe ich genauso. Irgendwann wird man auch mit unterdimensioniertem Gerät einen eigentlich viel zu großen Fisch landen. Denn früher oder später wird man zwangsläufig einen Fisch erwischen, der krank, geschwächt oder einfach nur zu dämlich ist.
> 
> ...



naja was ist da unterdimensioniert? ich schätz mal 50 lbs geflochtene, 20 lbs bremse also macht für mich eigentlich das gleiche, wie wenn ich nen marlin mit ner 30 w oder 50 er rolle fang und das ist jetzt nicht so die sensation, da es ja kein monster war. die neuen hochwertigen stationärrollen koennen ganz einfach mit manchen multis mithalten.es handelt sich einfach um high end tackle. das mit der spheros ist halt einfach ein glücksfang, so wie wenn einer mit ner stippe und made nen 50 pfund waller fängt. also 1 zu 100. naja das mit der ausrüstung die jeder im schrank hat würd ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben. hast du ne stelle 10000 im schrank? hmmmm weiss net.
wenn man den gedankenansatz weiterspinnen wuerd müßte man konsequenterweise auf karpfen nur noch mit 50 lbs schnur und auf dorsch mit 80 lbs geflochten fischen. so wie bei mir frueher im "verein" die regel galt : wenn es nacht wird darf nur noch mit 50er schnur gefischt werden, damit man net abreißt ;+;+ naja man kann immer was negatives finden und sich aufregen wenn man will oder es nötig hat#6


----------



## Feuerqualle (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit Spinnausrüstung fangen ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Geil.
> 
> Der war aber auch nicht schlecht:
> 
> Sailfish mit 3000er Rolle und 10lb Schnur.





Wie geil, bitte.


----------

